# Horse & Rider safety



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

What do you guys do to keep your horses and yourself safe while riding? From self defence on the trail to being visible to traffic and hunters?

I've watched a few videos of using your horse as a shield from a potential attack. But that's a work in progress. Lots of people say they would just run the 'bad guy over with their horse', but I'm thinking most horses would do their best to avoid that. Anyone have any experience with this. Close calls, stories, what you did? Closest we've ever come to that scenario, is riding in the neighbours field (with permission) and a couple of guys were hiding in the tall grass and creeping along on their hands and knees. We didn't stick around to find out if they were just trying to hide from us or coming after us..lol..we kept them in our line of site until they finally left and then we left too. It was the horses that alerted us to something wrong up ahead.

As for as safety equipment, I've been contemplating getting an LED breastplate for when the day light is low, and maybe even the LED tail strands. We usually try to ride during the day only, but theres been a few times when dusk was coming and we had yet to get home. While I like the idea of being seen, there are times when I'd rather not be a moving target.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I live in a non-horsey country so anyone I come across is most likely too scared of horses to approach, never mind attack. We don’t have a lot of “street” crime in any case (it’s mainly domestic or organized). 

Hunters are a problem, especially illegal hunting off season. We don’t go trail riding on Sundays in remote areas even if it’s off-season in a non hunting area - it just isn’t worth it. High visibility gear is a must.

We do have a unique problem with illegal loggers. They are very unsavory characters who don’t mind shooting first and asking questions later. It isn’t extremely common but we do have one or two fatalities a year. My personal tactic is to always go with a local guide who invariably will know exactly who might be logging in a particular spot and will phone ahead when we hear the saws going. Reporting these people would not go down too well because the cops are usually in on it.

To be fair, I have come across more amorous couples in-flagrante than illegal loggers so I’ve got that going for me (and my mare who has a very sharp eye for such shenanigans).


----------



## whisper2myhorse (Dec 8, 2019)

I personally ride in groups of three or more riders. I take a dog which is very protective over me. I also keep a whistle around my neck, I would whistle if I needed help. You would be surprised how this helps keep undesirable attacks from occurring. I have been caught on the trails several times after dark. I have found it is very handy to keep glow sticks unopen in my saddle bags. If needed I can crack them and tie them around my horse's breast strap. This gives enough light that it helps you to see without blinding or bothering your horse or others. 

My the way, before you ever blow a whistle on the back of a horse you should have already desensitize them to it first. 


I do have some women friends that ride with a pistol. This is really for are protection against rattlers. This has become a serious issue on the trails that I ride. I have had my horse to pick up his front in and do a 180 to get out of the way of a rattle in the pathway. I thought the noise of the rattle were ground bees. I don't know what would be worse. Anyway, my horse kept me safe.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't ever run into people on the trails so I don't worry about that, but when riding on trails during hunting season, I wear a lot of bright colours and put jingle bells on the saddle. It's as much to warn animals that we're coming as it is to warn hunters that we're not their targets. I also stay on properties I know that are posted No Hunting. 

I don't think you need self-defence on a trail. I'd be more worried about walking around a big city than riding around in the woods. 

I did, however, take an equine first aid course so if my horse gets hurt, I know what to do. I also carry my cell phone, but I may or may not get service where I ride. 

Really, I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I normally ride with at least one other person, whether family or friend now a day....the world is not as friendly and nice as once was.
My horse if you grab at his bridle, reins or face will run through you, literally if he not know you, your voice or touch he will stomp you getting away. 

Now calmly approach and all is fine...sudden, aggressive move and its over!
My other trail horse will wheel and kick...he also runs backward so fast it scares me being astride.
I don't know who taught him that or if that is part of rope training...but he sure does it.
Yank fast he flies backward and will rears, striking..

For riding at dusk, or at any time roadside...reflective vests for you, bands for the horses legs...they don't need to light up, the motion will have them picked up by headlights easier.
I ride on land sometimes that when its hunting season you just never know if someone is about where they should not be...
I ride dedicated horse trails, state parks and preserves where hunting is strictly monitored and horses not allowed on site when guns, shooting and running dogs is occurring.
For when the real possibility of hunters/poachers are present out of season...my horse wears bells on his bridle, saddle, and I've sewn them to the leg reflective straps now too....we're musical, you *are not *mistaking me for some animal and taking a shot at us not knowing it is a human approaching...
I also listen to my horse and what his body English speaks of...if he tenses...something is up and time to let others know horse, human are in their midst....
I yell, I sing, I talk loudly to my horse...but you hear me.
And I always carry a fully-charged cell phone _on me_ not my horse or tack, but _on my body._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I ride out alone. I do carry a handgun but mostly for signaling if I got hurt or stuck somehow. 

Although the crime rate in my area is very low, there are no walls around it and we have gotten people who are on the run holing up in cabins and line camps. We had a prison escapee break into a summer cow camp once. I noticed people tracks and asked the owner about them. He called it in.

The thing is, though, if someone wanted to shoot me they could. Easily. From a long distance. And likely never get caught.

During hunting season I wear orange and check with landowners about planned hunting. But there are some trespassers, too.

Growing up a street urchin, I learned to avoid trouble first and foremost. I have pretty good instinct and hope it continues to serve me well.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Whistle is a great idea. I’ll have to get one and get the ponies used to it. Attacks on riders are not very common but I’m sure they happen. We’re in Canada, so guns are out of the question. But glow sticks and reflective wear are def good ideas.


----------



## MustangTrainer (Jan 6, 2019)

I trail ride alone most of the time because I don't have a lot of friends with horses. I take the dogs out with me sometimes, but I'm usually solo (I always let someone know the area I intend to be in). I've got a bright orange safety vest and I usually wear light colors as well. Hunting isn't too much of a problem because I do most of my trail riding in the desert where I live, but if I'm in an area where there could be hunters, I usually attach a couple of bells to my saddle and make sure I'm wearing hi-vis. As for people, there aren't a lot of people where I ride, although there is the occasional homeless person and I know my horse would either bolt or kick if someone tried to spook or grab her. She was abused before so she's super reactive to sudden movement towards her, so I haven't worried about it that much because I trust her to handle the situation better than I ever could. I think she could handle anyone who tried to grab her or attack pretty well. I always carry a basic human and horse first aid kit (gauze, vet wrap, hoof pick, alcohol pads, Vetricin, band-aids, several types of human painkillers, bandanas for cuts and bleeding, and a suture kit for the worst-case scenario) with me, paper terrain maps of the area I'll be in if I can get them, a pocket knife because it makes me feel safer, and always a halter and lead even if it's a short 15 minute ride in case I have to walk my horse back, which has happened once or twice. I usually have a whistle for emergencies and my phone in a side pocket of my breeches in case I fall and need it. Some other random stuff, matches, glow sticks, a rain poncho and space blanket, multitool, and protien bars but those are mostly for if my horse got hurt and I was stranded for a while or if I got really lost towards dark without a phone signal and had to stay the night. I usually have a minimum 1/2 gallon of water as well. My thought is if I'm going to be out solo, I need to be able to handle most situations that could possibly come up, from rocks in hooves to being stranded for a night or more. Longer rides that will take 8+ hours I usually have a little more, but most of my rides aren't more than 25 miles and 6 hours including stops for lunch.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

@MustangTrainer wow. Where do you fit all that stuff? 
We carry first aid kits in the trailer if we go anywhere. I have a few items in the saddle bag. Although I have to admit that saddle bag has been mostly living in the tack room. Unless we go to further out. 

A halter and lead rope is a good idea too. 

Thanks


----------



## The Equinest (Dec 18, 2019)

I invested in some nice reflecting biothane tack for if I'm riding at night(endurance rider here lol, we all like the bright biothane), but I always carry at knife, hoof pick, phone, and some sort of tape + cloth/clothing that could be used as a bandage at the very least, even when I don't go far.


----------



## MustangTrainer (Jan 6, 2019)

@Saigold I'm kind of bizzarely good at getting stuff to fit easily into an improbable space from frequent travel. I can get the first aid kit to fit in a ziplock bag, the maps, space blanket, and rain poncho can be folded up to about the size of my palm each. That fits in one side of my over-the-horn saddle bag along with the protein bars (this exact saddle bag. I paid $4 for it and it hold up really well, doesn't bounce or anything.) Whistle, pocket knife, glowsticks, matches, multitool, hoof pick, and whatever else I'm carrying fit in the other side of the saddle bag. I hang the halter and lead rope over my saddle horn for fast access and because it doesn't fit anywhere else. For water, I've got rings that came built into my saddle that I clip my water bottles onto on either side to keep it balanced and counterweight the saddle bags in the front.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I spent some time living in the inner city -- a far more dangerous place than out on the trails -- and really, by far the best defense is simply to stay alert and wary, which is always a good idea while riding. Your horse will sense things out of the ordinary, normally, before you do. The most probable danger around here is getting accidentally shot by a hunter during deer season. I put blaze orange on my horse, myself, and my dog when we go out at this time. I keep meaning to buy bells but haven't.

I carry a mini hiking first aid kit plus a few horse-repair things in my pommel bag -- duct tape, a latigo, a baby diaper, etc. I always carry a multi tool and my phone on me, plus water and a protein bar. 

I ride alone 90% of the time, accompanied by my dog. She's not exactly protective but she's suspicious, and so is my horse when we're off on our own.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I feel much safer out riding solo with my horse on trails than I would ever feel in a city. In all the years I have ridden and often alone I have only once felt frightened and that I was in danger of being hurt by some men on an early morning ride. The area that I mostly ride now I know most of the people in the neighbourhood and in hunting season we try to avoid riding in the woods and we know when the neighbourhood hunt is so don't ride much on trails that week.

I don't do the long distances much anymore but I have a pouch that I hook on the front ring of my dressage saddle, it contains hoof pick, wire cutters, vet wrap, gauze pads, a couple of strings of bale twine (just in case I break a rein). I can't remember what else, I guess I should get everything out and review it.

I carry my cell phone in a waist pouch and have often thought I should have a whistle as well, and I will get one after reading the suggestion here.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Where I ride I hardly see another human and I feel comfortable riding alone so my main concern is hunting season. I use a bear bell or play music and dress in blaze orange. I dress the horse in blaze orange if he is a brown or tan color (currently I have a black horse so I hope she doesn't look like a game animal).


I do carry a phone, GPS and a few emergency supplies too.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow I never really thought of that... I like hiking (alone...) and had to run away (fast....) a couple of times because of some weird guys creeping up on me and I'd rather not get caught... But on horseback I ride in groups and during daytime. I live in a rather densely populated area so there are lots of hikers and bikes on the horse trails... Also most people are afraid of horses, I don't think anyone would approach me and the horse... But if they would I would just try to run away...I always bring my cellphone with me when horseback riding, but weapons are not allowed and illegal where I live. I do carry a knife when hiking alone, but I only click it open when I have to pass through semi-wild cattle so that I can protect myself when they would think about attacking me (they generally don't attack and when they are with calves I turn back) 



I guess you can teach your horse to turn (spin) and gallop away quickly or you should teach them the verbal commands for back and whoa to get away and in the right position quickly. You could also teach them to rear on command or to buck and strike?  When a cop tries to fine you for parking: kick em buddy!  No, just joking, haha


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Some tips we were taught for safety while riding, especially as women:


- don't ride alone if possible (not possible for me. I ride alone 99% of the time)


- carry a crop or stick. It gives you some sort of weapon should you be attacked. The ends of long, heavy split reins or a romal or a nylon lariat can also drive your horse forward and an attacker back. These are things to get your horse used to, should you ever need to do it. 



- beware that most attackers will approach you in a friendly way, ask to pet the horse, then grab your reins and try to pull you from the horse. Wear spurs, use your crop, and boot your horse forward HARD. Strike the person's head with your reins and stick-- by instinct, they will let go to protect their face. You may get one chance. Hit as hard as you possible can, over and over. Depending on where the person is standing, use your horse to block-- spin the horse away so he strikes the attacker with his hip turning, or spin the horse toward the person so the horse's head and shoulder hits them. A horse that neck-reins and moves off your leg is a lot easier and faster to do this with. 


- Get your horse used to moving quickly in rough terrain if needed. If someone is chasing or shooting at you, drop low over the horse's neck and GALLOP away as fast as you can. 

- If you have the permit to do so, and the training to shoot accurately in a high-pressure situation, carry a small firearm in a shoulder holster where you can reach it immediately if needed. If you don't have training in high-pressure situations (military/law enforcement) and practice almost daily, you're better off without it-- it takes great skill and practice to shoot accurately when under threat-- you run the risk of shooting your horse, yourself, or a bystander.
- The best thing you can do is BE ALERT. Watch your horse's ears-- he'll usually tell you if someone is around. If someone approaches, use caution in letting them pet your horse or get close enough to touch you or the horse, especially if you are alone and the other person is male. Stay back 15 or 20 feet when visiting with another trail user. If they get too close or want to pet the horse, say "no, he bites-- I need to go" and trot away briskly. If you are followed, move away quickly. A horse can outrun a person. If the other person is on a quad or bike, get off the trail and kick that horse up as hard as he can go. If someone blocks your way threateningly, lay into your horse and run them down. Most horses will take someone out if you're cracking their rump with your reins or a whip. Your safety and/or life is at stake. Apologize to the horse later. Use your spurs, whip, whatever you need to and keep that horse moving forward fast. 

- carry a cell phone in a thigh holster or in a pouch around your neck. If you are separated from your horse, you don't want it in your saddle bag. Remember that most areas with cell reception, you can text 911 if you feel like making a call will increase your danger.

- a whistle is not a bad idea. It won't save you, but it might make an attacker think twice if you're in an area where others are within earshot, and can help someone find you if you are injured or lost. 

A bridle with a heavy bit is a fearsome weapon. An acquaintance of mine was approached by two men when she was stopped for a lunch break while riding alone. One moved toward her directly, the other circled around behind. Every fiber of her body was telling her this was not going to end well. She grabbed the crown of her bridle that was lying on the ground next to her and started swinging that big curb bit as hard as she could around and over. She was able to get both men backed off far enough untie her horse, mount quickly, and gallop to safety. She has no doubt she would not be alive had she been unable to do that. Her mare remained responsive even ridden in a halter with lead rope and loose saddle sliding off to one side. Get your horses used to galloping in the open. It saved her life.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@SilverMaple is right, don't let people or men approach you and your horse within reaching distance. We generally tell people that our horses kick, bite and kill dogs and might attack ppl. That will get them away and if they are dumb enough to follow you from behind... well you can teach your horse to kick out hard (!) I hate that we women have to be so vigilant... 



that's horrible about your friend by the way. Djeez... I never heard of such a thing... Maybe take a big guard dog with you... if you ride... I used to have a stafford and some dude (turned out to be a working man with no manners, but okay) entered my house through the cellar... I was so scared and my dog immediately blocked the door and agressively stopped the man. I am sure the dog would have lept for his throat if I hadn't grabbed his collar.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

The one and only scariest thing happened to me many years ago, I was in my 20's and had my horse boarded east of Toronto Ont'

My horse was a draft cross probably percheron and that summer when I got him he was very afraid of water but I worked with him during the summer and he was getting pretty good at water crossings. There was a lovely valley a short hack away and it had three water crossings and early one Sunday morning I headed out for a ride and decided to go over to this valley, we did the first two crossings and as I headed up to the third (this was the widest and sandiest crossing and the water was only about 18" high) I saw a car parked near by.

A man was standing outside the car and he called out to two others "Hey there's a woman" and he started over telling me come over to talk. Like dope I pushed ahead and a cross the river but this was a dead end and the only way out was back the way I came. I went up and stopped behind a bush to consider my situation. 
I could hear them calling and saying I had to come back as there was no other way.

I was concerned they would figure that the river was shallow and maybe come over so I decided to try to get by them. I came out at a trot heading toward them. I was hoping my horse Benny would not baulk at the water but he had been good about it for a while. I was trotting up to the river and I heard one of them say "grab the horse" so I gathered up the reins tight and took a good hold of his mane and just before the water I put the boots to Benny and broke into a good canter. I prayed he wouldn't stop dead and throw me over his head into the water. But that good horse went right into the water his ears back on his great big head and those huge feet slapping the water and sending a great spray ahead of us.

Those characters weren't expecting this and jumped out of the way. Ben when I first got him had a little habit of running away with me so I said to him "Ben if you feel like running away, this is the time for it" and we did a good gallop to the next river crossing where I knew they couldn't follow with the car.

That was a long time ago and I have never felt in any personal danger since then when out riding.

I will say tho' that having a horse that is responsive to leg cues and can move and turn quickly is a good thing while riding alone. Another argument for some schooling even if only riding the trails. This schooling can be done on the trails a lot as well. I do a lot of this while out riding, just makes the ride easier if the horse responds to body cues instead of always hauling on the mouth.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@Woodhaven omg! How horrible! I would be so afraid and shaking... Does a horse still responds when a rider is mortified??? Does it matter that it's a horse you know?? I would be so afraid that I would just cue the horse to canter away as fast as possible... Will a horse canter over people if they jump in front??? I once accidentaly cantered over a dog of my friend (dog not hurt btw) because I assumed he would leap away (he didn't) so I gave my horse the cue to go on and he just hit the poor dog...  I felt guilty... (dog still loves me though)


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Jolien, I had done a lot of schooling with this horse over the summer and could ask for either lead canter from a standstill so I knew he would canter just as I got to the water. I was hoping for a dramatic change in speed to help us get through and past them.
I do think my horse picked up my fear but was willing to do as I asked and as these critters were not horsemen they jumped away when a big horse came at them fast throwing heaps of water at them.

Ben surely saved the day for me and he was a problem horse when I got him with bad habits but just goes to show how a problem horse can become a trusted steed.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree 200% about having a horse that is super responsive to leg and rein cues.

And I’m sorry to all the two-handed riders b7t knowing how to keep the reins in one hand, along with a horse that is in tune to just your pinky finger, can help in a crucial situation.

Like others, the bulk of my riding has been alone. I didn’t see the need to carry a pistol until the 80’s but I never had to show it.

My most raise-the-hair-on-the-back of my neck was on my own road. A guy looking like he was straight out of deliverance, big bushy beard and all, driving an old 4-door Buick stopped alongside me to ask if I was lost.

It made me realize just how vulnerable I was at that moment, gun or no gun. I curtly replied, I was not lost, bid him a good day and moved Duke quickly forward with a squeeze of my legs. I did not have a saddle on Duke, so I also quickly realized how easy it would be for that Grizzly Adams guy (he was a big guy) to grab me right off Duke if he had the notion to do that.

While I would still go down my road, I would not do any off-roading alone, anymore. There’s just too much meth in remote places that didn’t used to be. Those nut job people will kill just to kiill.


I


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@Woodhaven


I guess him being your own horse had a lot to do with his responsiveness.... 



Makes me think of this horse:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^
That is really something, I have never seen anything quite like that, that horse and rider had a very good connection for the horse to be so protective of the rider.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Jolien said:


> Makes me think of this horse]


Boy is that one for the books! 

What fantastic connection that horse and rider have:cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@Woodhaven That's a good working horse!  Sometimes you and an animal just click. They probably work together alot to have formed such a bond!


----------

